# Blacklight V7 Question.



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

I've just ordered the Chemical Guys Blacklight and Hybrid V7 detailing pack for my white Celica.

It's currently pretty clean as I recently polished it with Poor boys white diamond and Dodo Juice Diamond white wax.

With show season looming I obviously want it at it's best so whats the best plan? Do I need to use anything under the Blacklight?

My plan was to:

APC to remove Wax/Polish
Snow Foam with added APC
Rinse
Shampoo + Wash
Dry
de-tar and IronX (and clay bar any really bad bits)
Rinse
Dry
2 coats of Blacklight
2 Sprays of Hybrid V7

Should I be adding anything under the Blacklight or will it need re-polishing with poor boys before hand? Any other recommended products for my white car?

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have just ordered the same product for my black car, I have been told to polish then apply blacklight as it is just a sealent at the end of the day.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've recently used CG Blacklight and V7 on my pearl White RCZ for the first time. I used CG EZ Creme Glaze underneath the Blacklight after giving the car a thorough iron-x, tardis and clay and the whole combination has produced a fantastically shiny, reflective finish. Very easy to use products too:thumb:

For extra lush, I used my new Zymol concours wax on top, which added a nice wet look to the finish. Very happy with the finished results.:thumb::thumb:

You won't be disappointed with the CG products and the flake looks great too.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Whats the blacklight and v7 detailing pack, i need some of both products and want to see what this "pack" is you speak of! Why dont you add some more poor boys white diamond and the dodo juice wax inbetween the blacklight and v7 into that routine


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> Whats the blacklight and v7 detailing pack, i need some of both products and want to see what this "pack" is you speak of! Why dont you add some more poor boys white diamond and the dodo juice wax inbetween the blacklight and v7 into that routine


Its on the chemicals guys website. On offer right now, take a look. As for PB, not a big fan, blacklight kicks it's ****. You would need to finish with a wax as the V7 is a sealent, so wax over the seal, but once you see the finish, I think you will be more than impressed!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Its called the Detailers Radiant Finish Kit

You can do a few things

Glaze-Blacklight-V7
Blacklight-V7-Wax-V7

Me and CraigQQ use it like this (well CraigQQ is a bit more OTT)

Blacklight-V7-SN-SN-V7-V7


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> I've recently used CG Blacklight and V7 on my pearl White RCZ for the first time. I used CG EZ Creme Glaze underneath the Blacklight after giving the car a thorough iron-x, tardis and clay and the whole combination has produced a fantastically shiny, reflective finish. Very easy to use products too:thumb:
> 
> For extra lush, I used my new Zymol concours wax on top, which added a nice wet look to the finish. Very happy with the finished results.:thumb::thumb:
> 
> You won't be disappointed with the CG products and the flake looks great too.


Show off ?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> I used CG EZ Creme Glaze underneath the Blacklight after giving the car a thorough iron-x, tardis and clay and the whole combination has produced a fantastically shiny, reflective finish. Very easy to use products too:thumb:
> 
> You won't be disappointed with the CG products and the flake looks great too.


Thanks :thumb:



ginge7289 said:


> Its on the chemicals guys website. On offer right now, take a look. As for PB, not a big fan, blacklight kicks it's ****. You would need to finish with a wax as the V7 is a sealent, so wax over the seal, but once you see the finish, I think you will be more than impressed!


There's no real need to wax over the V7, you can if you want, however more often than not, you shouldn't need to.

if you wish to pick my brains, just ask :thumb:


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

I always start with Prima Amigo ( very versatile glaze/cleaner) then 2 coats Blacklight then tons of V7


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

jordan hush down :lol: make me look more crazy when you say not to wax over it.. 

i know its not needed..

and kempe.. my routine has an update :lol:

ez creme-ez creme-blacklight-blacklight-v7-wax-wax-v7-v7 
:lol:
wax can be SN 5050 or ive got p53 on order.


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the answers guys. Food for though. I think I'll give it a light polish with the poor boys white diamond then 2 coats of blacklight and 2 coats of V7 and see how it looks.

I hope it comes before the weekend and I'll do it Saturday.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> jordan hush down :lol: make me look more crazy when you say not to wax over it..
> 
> i know its not needed..
> 
> ...


:lol: Yeah I have just gone done the same route and got some ez cream glaze aswell :thumb: aswell as a few other bits :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you will be pleasantly surprised mate..

work it with the DA until it dries out then buff the residue and its awesome stuff..
heres my bonnet with just ez creme... nothing else









i know, i know i need a good camera!! the phones not cutting it anymore.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> you will be pleasantly surprised mate..
> 
> work it with the DA until it dries out then buff the residue and its awesome stuff..
> heres my bonnet with just ez creme... nothing else
> ...


Using a finishing pad to apply the ez creme I guess :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah, a black hex pad.. (then a red hex to apply the blacklight)

also thats 2 coats of ez creme (which i would recommend as it certainly added a bit of gloss to mine on the second coat)


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> yeah, a black hex pad.. (then a red hex to apply the blacklight)
> 
> also thats 2 coats of ez creme (which i would recommend as it certainly added a bit of gloss to mine on the second coat)


I like putting the blacklight/jetseal on by hand I like to rub my car :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

What about the blue hex pad for the ez creme? :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yep im sure it will be perfect mate..

i might try my blue one next time (i have all the 4" and 5.5" ones dave sells :lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> yep im sure it will be perfect mate..
> 
> i might try my blue one next time (i have all the 4" and 5.5" ones dave sells :lol


Yeah I need to buy my self some more, Plus a few other bits I need 
:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

theres a couple bits i want. but im a bit skint this week.. my washing machine died.. £300 for a new one *fights back the tears* :lol: my detailing budget down the drain for this month i think


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

Sorry for numpty couple of questions, 

Have you tired blackhole in place of ez creme?

When you have applied the products with the DA and pad do you always wash out the pad completly or can they be kept in a ziplock bag??

thanks


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr THX said:


> Sorry for numpty couple of questions,
> 
> Have you tired blackhole in place of ez creme?
> 
> ...


Tried blackhole but I'm alot happier with the ez creme glaze (using by hand) not tried it with a DA, I would say its best to always wash the pads out after use.

Tidy and clean tools are happy tools :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i found blackhole a bit oily for me..

i like the way ez works
and kempe you really need to crack out the DA, and on with ez, its amazing by machine!
really knocks the hand applications out the window!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> i found blackhole a bit oily for me..
> 
> i like the way ez works
> and kempe you really need to crack out the DA, and on with ez, its amazing by machine!
> really knocks the hand applications out the window!!


Yeah I need to its just a case of finding time to do it all :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

er... whats keeping you mate :lol: log off and crack on :lol:
just kidding.. i know what yu mean, need a good day to get into the mood for a full detail


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> er... whats keeping you mate :lol: log off and crack on :lol:
> just kidding.. i know what yu mean, need a good day to get into the mood for a full detail


And not resting from having a needle stuck in my chest plus the other half is out cruising in it :lol:


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow!!! I had a bash with this today and the results were really superb. It's a really love wet shine and it really makes it standout.

I did the following:

Strong APC pre rinse to remove old polish/wax
Super Snow Foam + APC
Rinse
Cleaned wheels with Wolfs Brake Dust Cleaner
Zymol Shampoo with wool mit
Rinse
Dry
Poorboys White Diamond Show Glaze
Chemical Guys Black Light (2 layers)
Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 (2 layers)

Unfortunately the photos were using my camera phone which isn't brilliant and also uploaded to image shack which isn't the best for reformatting but i'll show you the results.









































































All done by hand. Really pleased with the results.

I also used Wolfs Brake Cleaner for the first time. Superb stuff! Really thick and clings to a wheels. Didn't take much to get all the wheels spotless! I get terrible brake dust and with white wheels this stuff is excellent.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Stunning work Sawyer. Particularly like the wheels. Haven't tried the Wolf's wheel gear. Looks really good fella.


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Pal. The wheels were refurbished recently so I've tried to keep on top of them. 

Although I curbed one last week.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

I`ve used this kit for the first time today, and am really impressed with the depth and finish it left. Will do a write up on the car tomorrow and post it up.


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm currently using Lime Prime / EZ Creme / Celleste.

Do you think I could get an even better finish sneaking in a coat of Blacklight between the EZ Creme and the Celleste?


----------

